# 840D NCU



## Hitschkock (4 September 2005)

Hi 

Wer weis welche Software ich benötige um auf eine NCU PCMCI Card
zugreifen kann. Laptop mit Win 2000.

mfg

Frank


----------



## Znarf (5 September 2005)

Hallo,
ich denke du benötigst Sinucom-arc
Gruß
Andreas


----------

